# Chip and dip



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

New release in my "Practical woodworking" series,
Plenty room for chip and dip, and biscuit, and dip, and prawns, and cheese, and salami etc. on this serving tray from:

www.facebook.com/handcraftedinwood

(95% router work)


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

oh that is good....
but why the putty knife...


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> oh that is good....
> but why the putty knife...


it is not a putty knife even if it looks like it. It is a spreading knife and could use for Vegemite. One day you Americans may get lucky and Australian Vegemite would be available in US of A.

Ha ha


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Holic46 said:


> it is not a putty knife even if it looks like it. It is a spreading knife and could use for Vegemite. One day you Americans may get lucky and Australian Vegemite would be available in US of A.
> 
> Ha ha


a special tool for spreading Vegemite...
like a taping knife for drywall compound...

just the same...
that stuff doesn't sound too appetizing...

then again I use a spatula for peanut butter...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*1922*



Holic46 said:


> it is not a putty knife even if it looks like it. It is a spreading knife and could use for Vegemite. One day you Americans may get lucky and Australian Vegemite would be available in US of A.
> 
> Ha ha


Vegemite can be bought at walmat 
Kraft foods has been inporting this product since 1922


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> a special tool for spreading Vegemite...
> like a taping knife for drywall compound...
> 
> just the same...
> ...


Peanut butter would not even come close to the goodness of Vegemite!
Vegemite is so good that you Americans bought the Company - Kraft!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Holic46 said:


> Peanut butter would not even come close to the goodness of Vegemite!
> Vegemite is so good that you Americans bought the Company - Kraft!


Kraft isn't what it use to be...
just another margin is gospel conglomerate w/ a great PR department....

we make our own PB...


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

I like your work John. I'll eat just about anything, but I hate Vegemite. I can't believe there's a special utensil for spreading that stuff.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

furboo said:


> I like your work John. I'll eat just about anything, but I hate Vegemite. I can't believe there's a special utensil for spreading that stuff.


PB is still better, add a little bacon and or chocolate.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

old coasty said:


> PB is still better, add a little bacon and or chocolate.


the man w/ the plan...


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

old coasty said:


> PB is still better, add a little bacon and or chocolate.


I've had chocolate with PB, and bacon with chocolate, but never all 3. Sounds fabulous. And I bet it doesn't need a special utensil to spread it, either :smile:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

furboo said:


> I've had chocolate with PB, and bacon with chocolate, but never all 3. Sounds fabulous. And I bet it doesn't need a special utensil to spread it, either :smile:


just a spoon....


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

old coasty said:


> PB is still better, add a little bacon and or chocolate.


Make sure it is halal bacon!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Holic46 said:


> Make sure it is halal bacon!


that hurts....


----------

